# Sod?



## Sailor612 (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm looking for about 300 sq. ft. of sod. Anyone one here have a lawn business and sells sod? Or know anyone who has good prices?

Thank ahead of time for any help!

Michael


----------



## pm80 (Oct 7, 2007)

I got my sod from a guy out of baldwin county. His phone is 251-747-3838 I think. I found it on craigslist. It was the beginning of the year when I bought it, but it was only $50 for a pallet.


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

Its always cheaper if you pick it up, and then of course the closer to the AL line the better the price I think..


----------



## Sailor612 (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks yall!


----------

